# Blood Blisters on fish HELP!!



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

i see that there are some small blood blister or red dots on my tetra.. what can they be? can the other fish be affected by them? see the picture below... the blood blisters are on the down near its fin... it might be hard to see  the picture also kind of makes it look like a giant red spot but that is the actual fish there are small red protruding blisters or something of that sort.
Please help? 
Thanks! 
:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It could be Ulcers on your fish? Try the following-

Use one of the following medications. Dose as directed.
Furan-2, Maracyn II, Maroxy, Paraguard, Melafix or Pimafix.

Aquarium with Tetra, scaleless fish or live plants.
Maracyn II, Melafix, or Pimafix.

Remove carbon/chemical media during treatment. Follow treatment with a partial water change.


----------



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have already started the treatment with Melafix. Hope it works!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

have any Chinese Algae Eaters in the tank? they like to latch onto other fish when they get large


----------

